# The only guys that are or were 7 or more PSL



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

In no particular order imo
Matt Bommer
Dellisolla
Zach Cox
Cruise 
O`Pry
Gandy
Drago
Hexum
Sommerhalder
Guirao
Meeks
Delon 
Zayn
Nessman
Kortarajena
Harry Raftus
Ballou
Pitt ( debatable imo)
Cavill ( also debatable)
Paul Walker ( super debatable)
Chico (inb4 him balding)
Thom Strijd
Lundjberg ( the football player)
Eriksen


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Cutecel2001 (Aug 10, 2021)

Tom Cruise, David Beckham


----------



## Cutecel2001 (Aug 10, 2021)

Sergio Carvajal, Zac Efron, Rubén cortada


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

Cutecel2001 said:


> Sergio Carvajal, Zac Efron, Rubén cortada


I don`t known those two spanish guys, also forgot about Manu Rios and Danu García


----------



## Cutecel2001 (Aug 10, 2021)

Jshd said:


> I don`t known those two spanish guys, also forgot about Manu Rios and Danu García


Dani García is not 7


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Cavill ( also debatable)
> Paul Walker ( super debatable)


not 7 PSL



Jshd said:


> Harry Raftus


one big fraud, looks PSL 5 in the motion


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> not 7 PSL
> 
> 
> one big fraud, looks PSL 5 in the motion


Yh probably should have included other prettyboys tho


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 10, 2021)

Cutecel2001 said:


> Sergio Carvajal, Zac Efron, Rubén cortada


Mirin Sneakily inserting manlet Chads.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 10, 2021)

Jshd said:


> In no particular order imo
> Matt Bommer
> Dellisolla
> Zach Cox
> ...


Amnesia


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Zach Cox
Zayn
Nessman
Paul Walker
Harry Raftus


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Thoughts? @JustMewbrah


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 10, 2021)

Miro cech


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 10, 2021)

Shit list

Who i think should be excluded

Cruise
Cavill
Chico
Thom Strijd
Zayn
Nessman
Kortarajena
O`Pry
Dellisolla
Drago
Paul Walker

There all goodlooking but not 7 psl in my opinion

Who should be included

Rob Lowe
, Zac Efron
Miro cech
Tyler Maher
Marios Lekkas
Alex Lundqvist
Jason Lewis
Jacey Elthalion
Chris Hemsworth
Jason Mamoa
Travis Fimmel ( young version )
Jerome adamoli

There are a lot more but iam to lazy to search up all names


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Miro cech
> 
> View attachment 1264388
> View attachment 1264390
> View attachment 1264391


Fuck forgot about him, even while being practically unknown girls know him and share his nudes


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Louis Allen III


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Shit list
> 
> Who i think should be excluded
> 
> ...


Based for including Hemsworth and Fimmel, also Maher was meant to be added but I forgot tbh
Why u don`t consider some of the OG`s worshipped gods in here not 7 PSL or more? Interesting ngl


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Louis Allen III


Yh, other guys like Beckford, Sterling, Broderick Hunter, among others could be


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

Bumo


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Cutecel2001 said:


> Sergio Carvajal, Zac Efron, Rubén cortada


Haven’t looke at the other guys, but no way Zac Efron is 7 PSL. More like 6.25
.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 10, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Based for including Hemsworth and Fimmel, also Maher was meant to be added but I forgot tbh
> Why u don`t consider some of the OG`s worshipped gods in here not 7 PSL or more? Interesting ngl



Cruise hightier normie who ascended to chadlite later
Cavill low tier chad psl 6
Chico overrated because of frauded modelling pics chadlite
he also has no jaw tbh
Thom Strijd low tier chad psl 6
Zayn chadlite at best like justin bieber soft pretty boy
Nessman chadlite doesnt look that good in motion compared to frauded model pics
Kortarajena chadlite
O`Pry chadlite with insane eyes / very unique looking guy
Dellisolla chadlite with insane eyes
maybe lowtier chad iam not sure tbh
Drago low tier chad psl 6
Paul Walker low tier chad psl 6


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Thoughts? @JustMewbrah


in my opinion 
Matt Bommer ~ yes
Dellisolla ~ yes
Zach Cox ~ no 6.25-6.5
Cruise ~ maybe
O`Pry ~ definitely 
Gandy ~ definitely 
Drago ~ no shit
Hexum ~ no shit
Sommerhalder ~ yes
Guirao ~ maybe
Meeks ~ maybe 
Delon ~ not even remotely close
Zayn ~ more like 6.75
Nessman ~ 6.5 peak
Kortarajena ~ close enough 
Harry Raftus ~ lmao more like 6
Ballou ~ yes
Pitt ( debatable imo) ~ maybe
Cavill ( also debatable) ~ more like 6.75
Paul Walker ( super debatable) ~ 6.5 max
Chico (inb4 him balding) ~ legit 7 at peak
Thom Strijd ~ more like 6.75
Lundjberg ( the football player) ~ not higher than 6.75
Eriksen ~ def


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> in my opinion
> Matt Bommer ~ yes
> Dellisolla ~ yes
> Zach Cox ~ no 6.25-6.5
> ...


Zayn same as Cavill and Strijd?
I think he's low or possibly mid 6s


----------



## Cutecel2001 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Haven’t looke at the other guys, but no way Zac Efron is 7 PSL. More like 6.25
> .
> View attachment 1264418
> View attachment 1264419
> ...


He is handsome as fuck. I prefer him over Barrett or Opry


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 10, 2021)

Jshd said:


> In no particular order imo
> Matt Bommer
> Dellisolla
> Zach Cox
> ...


Faggots why tf would PSL of other men matter to you


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Cruise hightier normie who ascended to chadlite later
> Cavill low tier chad psl 6
> Chico overrated because of frauded modelling pics chadlite
> he also has no jaw tbh
> ...


This might be the most cope list I have ever seen wtf
O’Pry chadlite 




Drago low tier chad




Tom Cruise high tier normie


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

Matt Bommer- yes
Dellisolla -yes
Zach Cox-no
Cruise- no
O`Pry - yes
Gandy- yes
Drago-yes
Hexum-yes
Sommerhalder-yes
Guirao-yes
Meeks-yes
Delon-no
Zayn- no
Nessman-no
Kortarajena-maybe
Harry Raftus- fuck no
Ballou - yes
Pitt ( debatable imo) - yes
Cavill ( also debatable) - close
Paul Walker ( super debatable) - although he mogs 99% of the people here in appeal no
Chico (inb4 him balding) - yes or super fuckin close
Thom Strijd- no
Lundjberg ( the football player)-no
Eriksen- yes


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Matt Bommer- yes
> Dellisolla -yes
> Zach Cox-no
> Cruise- maybe
> ...


I agree with literally everything you just said. Great analysis


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> I agree with literally everything you just said. Great analysis


i put cruse maybe then changed to no, he looks 7 psl in only like 3-4 pics but most of them hes not there yet so i lowered it.


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Zayn same as Cavill and Strijd?
> I think he's low or possibly mid 6s














I wouldn’t say low 6’s in his prime. He looked great. Maybe solid 6.5


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> This might be the most cope list I have ever seen wtf
> O’Pry chadlite
> View attachment 1264437


women want guys like this




or this







JustMewbrah said:


> Drago low tier chad
> View attachment 1264438










JustMewbrah said:


> Tom Cruise high tier normie
> View attachment 1264441


he is chadlite now but he got surgery to ascend
As i said retard


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Matt Bommer- yes
> Dellisolla -yes
> Zach Cox-no
> Cruise- no
> ...


who are >7.5


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> i put cruse maybe then changed to no, he looks 7 psl in only like 3-4 pics but most of them hes not there yet so i lowered it.


 Prime Cruise is one of the rare guys that was a 9/10 maybe even 9.25/10 imo


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Prime Cruise is one of the rare guys that was a 9/10 maybe even 9.25/10 imo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you look this guy or why you worshiping his ass so much ?


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 10, 2021)

Delon
Hexum
Guirao
Meeks
Maher
Bomer
Cavill
Pitt
Sterling Saint Jacques
Broderick Hunter
Zach Cox
Depp
Walker
Eriksen


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> who are >7.5


not chico that's for sure


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Do you look this guy or why you worshiping his ass so much ?


Says the guy who thinks this dude is 7 PSL


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> not chico that's for sure


Drago
Chico
Hexum


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Zach Cox
> Zayn
> Nessman
> Paul Walker
> Harry Raftus


cope son


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Drago
> Gandy
> Hexum


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> cope son


Zach Cox is 6.25


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Zach Cox is 6.25


so is chico


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Delon
> Hexum
> Guirao
> Meeks
> ...


Great list only ones that I disagree with is Broderick, Zach, Depp, and Walker.
Sterling is so underrated here man


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Chico (inb4 him balding) - yes or super fuckin close







CORONA WHAAAAAAT @StrangerDanger


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Phillip Jeffries said:


> so is chico


cope Chico is 7 PSL
atleast 0.5 psl above that rat looking Cox


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Great list only ones that I disagree with is Broderick, Zach, Depp, and Walker.
> Sterling is so underrated here man
> View attachment 1264466


Sterling is easily the best "pure" black man ever.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Sterling is easily the best "pure" black man ever.


I think Broderick Hunter takes it tbh
his prime was insane
or mukasa as well
thoughts @africancel


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Zach Cox is 6.25


On tinder









Vs in real life


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> who are >7.5


I'll just name them in PSL order:-
1.Drago
2.Hexum (although hexum looks better)
3.O'pry
4.Gandy
5.Eriksen
6. Sommer
7. Matt
8.Ballou
9.Meeks
10.Pitt
11.Dellisola
12.Guirao
13.Chico
14. Cruise 
15. Kortarajena
16. Cavil
17. Lundbjerg
18. Zayn Malik
19. Zach Cox
20. Paul Walker
21. Thom Strijd 
22. Nessman (honestly I think 18-22 are p much tied)
23. Delon
24. harry Ruftus


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> On tinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arvid is on the same level as him


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> On tinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he norwoods it's over.

his forehead is massive saved by his hair frauding holy shit


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> I'll just name them in PSL order:-
> 1.Drago
> 2.Hexum (although hexum looks better)
> 3.O'pry
> ...


jfl i might've fucked one or two spots up


----------



## Preston (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> On tinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's more like a 6.5 psl but with sky high appeal


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Says the guy who thinks this dude is 7 PSL
> View attachment 1264462


Aren't even able to read probably. Bitch i wrote young version














he was very goodlooking in his 20s


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I think Broderick Hunter takes it tbh
> his prime was insane
> or mukasa as well
> thoughts @africancel


Broderick looks like 6.5 to me




Mukasa maybe 6.75 IMO




Beckford looks like 7ish to me but no higher 




Sterling is 7ish as well


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Aren't even able to read probably. Bitch i wrote young version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a looksmaxed Macaulay Culkin


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> I'll just name them in PSL order:-
> 7. Matt
> 10.Pitt
> 16. Cavil





Biiyo03 said:


> Pitt>cavil>hems>bomer > cruise > dicap imo
> 
> but hasbulla mogs all tbf


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 10, 2021)

where's Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 10, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Looks like a looksmaxed Macaulay Culkin







Giga slayer


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> where's Leonardo Dicaprio


Thought about including him and your avi tbh


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> I'll just name them in PSL order:-
> 1.Drago
> 2.Hexum (although hexum looks better)
> 3.O'pry
> ...


purely PSL wise you could argue Eriksen is beating Gandy although I do think Gandy looks much better.
Paul Walker mogs Zach cocksucker and so does strijd and Nessman.
Harry raftus is mogging Delon imo
Bomer mogged somerhalder side by side.
Other than that I agree with a lot of that list.


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 10, 2021)

That's racist bro


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> where's Leonardo Dicaprio


Lmao
In what planet is this anywhere near 7 PSL











It’s crazy how hard status can halo you even on supposedly blackpilled forums


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> purely PSL wise you could argue Eriksen is beating Gandy although I do think Gandy looks much better.
> Paul Walker mogs Zach cocksucker and so does strijd and Nessman.
> Harry raftus is mogging Delon imo
> Bomer mogged somerhalder side by side.
> Other than that I agree with a lot of that list.


Nessman is 6.5 right (not where he looks shit)


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Aug 10, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> That's racist bro


Kinda feel sad that Rammamurthy and ohers didn`t make the list ngl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Nessman is 6.5 right (not where he looks shit)



nessman mogs chico


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Kinda feel sad that Rammamurthy and ohers didn`t make the list ngl


indians like rammamurthy are capped at 6psl because of pheno
you are permanently handicapped by it


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Nessman is 6.5 right (not where he looks shit)



In his youth I think legit 6.5




Struggling for 5.5 at the moment


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Lmao
> In what planet is this anywhere near 7 PSL
> View attachment 1264490
> View attachment 1264491
> ...


I don't talk with faggots like you he is the most unmoggable guy after Delon
just ask girls if u wanna talk about ''blackpill''


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> nessman mogs chico


No


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> I don't talk with faggots like you he is the most unmoggable guy after Delon
> just ask girls if u wanna talk about ''blackpill''


Unmoggable for sure bro


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


>


that > list was just on preference on which face ID rather be

again psl doesnt always mean higher appeal on psl Id say 




Bomer > pitt > cruise>cavil hems >dicap


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Unmoggable for sure bro
> View attachment 1264503


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 10, 2021)

this guy is 7psl in romania


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Unmoggable for sure bro
> View attachment 1264503


just post oldcel pic ur just a masc coper who hates on prettyboys while Bieber and Leo have the most smv of any guy who has ever lived




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1264507


looks good there ur probably another sheep dog ready to be eviscerated


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> No
> View attachment 1264500
> View attachment 1264501


cope


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> looks good there ur probably another sheep dog ready to be eviscerated







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1264512


gandys and chicos are the saddest 
agepill is brutal


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> purely PSL wise you could argue Eriksen is beating Gandy although I do think Gandy looks much better.
> Paul Walker mogs Zach cocksucker and so does strijd and Nessman.
> Harry raftus is mogging Delon imo
> Bomer mogged somerhalder side by side.
> Other than that I agree with a lot of that list.


Yeah was unsure on harry raftus and delon one but i do think its p close between them


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1264512


kys faggot


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1264512


i hope to see one on o'pry soon but fucker hasn't gone norwood 3 yet


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> just post oldcel pic ur just a masc coper who hates on prettyboys while Bieber and Leo have the most smv of any guy who has ever lived
> View attachment 1264509


Bieber mogs leo


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> just post oldcel pic ur just a masc coper who hates on prettyboys while Bieber and Leo have the most smv of any guy who has ever lived
> View attachment 1264509


i will say the nigga has some unreal smv 

btw if psl wise i think he looked more better as he slightly aged (like the departed movie)


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> i hope to see one on o'pry soon but fucker hasn't gone norwood 3 yet


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> i hope to see one on o'pry soon but fucker hasn't gone norwood 3 yet


nigga wouldnt even look that bad ngl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> nigga wouldnt even look that bad ngl


cope







he's norwood 2 already without his density fraud


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> nigga wouldnt even look that bad ngl


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Bieber mogs leo
> View attachment 1264517


that's a bad pic of him tbh and @StrangerDanger kys dog bieber still looks good and even u chose the best pics of when he looked good if yk what i mean


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> that's a bad pic of him tbh and @StrangerDanger kys dog bieber still looks good and even u chose the best pics of when he looked good if yk what i mean


bieber still looks good 
6.25 psl


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> that's a bad pic of him tbh and @StrangerDanger kys dog bieber still looks good and even u chose the best pics of when he looked good if yk what i mean


What is his best pic?
@StrangerDanger 
Sorry but I had to put this here


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> bieber still looks good
> 6.25 psl



















just watch this vid


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> What is his best pic?
> @StrangerDanger
> Sorry but I had to put this here
> View attachment 1264537


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> What is his best pic?
> @StrangerDanger
> Sorry but I had to put this here
> View attachment 1264537


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 10, 2021)

Jshd said:


> In no particular order imo
> Matt Bommer
> Dellisolla
> Zach Cox
> ...


Pitt, Cavill, Walker are appealmogging Eriksen and Dellisolla into suicide (just based on their appearance not their status). They also have more attractive faces. Eriksen looks gay alien uncanny and Dellisolla is imo overrated af. Only good feature is his hair. His eyes are worse than Pitts eyes
But yes Eriksen has higher psl. Dellisolla not


----------



## hebbewem (Aug 10, 2021)

Psl went from 1-9 and they werent any 9 So 8 was the best and it changes to 1-8 same thing are happenin with 1-8 so it will become 1-7 and will lower and lower because people that claim to use psl dont know anything about it


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Lmao
> In what planet is this anywhere near 7 PSL
> View attachment 1264490
> View attachment 1264491
> ...


its becuz the nigga had appeal of 7 psl dudes ngl lol u cant deny it

hes defo not 7 psl but had some of the craziest appeal of all time


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Pitt, Cavill, Walker are appealmogging Eriksen and Dellisolla into suicide (just based on their appearance not their status). They also have more attractive faces. Eriksen looks gay alien uncanny and Dellisolla is imo overrated af. Only good feature is his hair. His eyes are worse than Pitts eyes
> But yes Eriksen has higher psl. Dellisolla not


thing is dellisola doesnt look uncanny whatsoever, if the nigga had some status he'd unironically mog most of the celebrities we know.

defo have to run an experiment with him lol and check


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Pitt, Cavill, Walker are appealmogging Eriksen and Dellisolla into suicide (just based on their appearance not their status). They also have more attractive faces. Eriksen looks gay alien uncanny and Dellisolla is imo overrated af. Only good feature is his hair. His eyes are worse than Pitts eyes
> But yes Eriksen has higher psl. Dellisolla not


i think dellisola mogs eriksen/opry in smv

Debatable over walker but I can say for sure pitt mogs

Not sure about cavil tho.


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> its becuz the nigga had appeal of 7 psl dudes ngl lol u cant deny it
> 
> hes defo not 7 psl but had some of the craziest appeal of all time


*status


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> thing is dellisola doesnt look uncanny whatsoever, if the nigga had some status he'd unironically mog most of the celebrities we know.
> 
> defo have to run an experiment with him lol and check


But I don’t get his appeal. His face looks HTN at best for me. On some pics he just looks legit retardet. Also why are his eyes praised by so many? They don’t look that good. Not enough pfl and the colour is also meh. Imo he doesn’t come close to faces like Brad Pitt or Cavill


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> i think dellisola mogs eriksen/opry in smv
> 
> Debatable over walker but I can say for sure pitt mogs
> 
> Not sure about cavil tho.


Opry could smv mog. His pheno looks more high class and he looks insane in motion and way less aspie and uncanny than on pics.
Walker has also better pheno and is taller and has a typical good looking male face. Same with cavill. And Pitt has one of the best looking faces ever so I think besides Eriksen they all smv mog Dellisolla


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Aug 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Nessman is 6.5 right (not where he looks shit)



He has like one good pic. In all else he looks like utter shit


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> *status


wym


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Sterling is so underrated here man
> View attachment 1264466


Lmao i legit rememebered him and came back to put him here and saw ur post. Yea he really is underrates id honestly put him at meek’s spot


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

Btw this photo of sterling





mogs this imo


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 10, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Btw this photo of sterling
> View attachment 1264939
> 
> 
> ...


Is his skin that naturally clear? What the actual fuck..


----------



## oldcell (Aug 10, 2021)

Prime Roger Moore mogs all guys on this list, also PAul Newman and Rober Redford

Paul Walker just lol, he is heavy misplaced


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Aug 11, 2021)

Good list. Of course the list is longer. Many 7 PSL guys are not even known to us because they aren't famous.

Btw, this forum always forgets this dude:


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 16, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Mirin Sneakily inserting manlet Chads.




Cortada and Carvajal are fucking insane, both have insanely high appeal terachad phenos and coloring. Both appeal to any type of women, no matter age.


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 16, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Zach Cox
> Zayn
> Nessman
> Paul Walker
> Harry Raftus


*Paul Walker is insane in motion, mogger aura. Top tier coloring and appeal. Raftus is ideal in hs but looking underwhelming in motion sometimes.

Cox is 6.5+ but defo not 7 cage.

Zayn is 7+ in terms of appeal in the gif/photo of him long haired. @Effortless & @Copeful know what im talking about.

Nessman isn't 7 psl but very high appeal.


Morphs of both Nessman and Walker








@credits to @Kingkellz and forevergymcelling on lookism.

@JustMewbrah

@Preston

@Chadeep

*


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 16, 2021)

Cutecel2001 said:


> Tom Cruise, David Beckham


Cruise yes, Prime cruise tho.

*Beckham.......











You're fucking R-E-T-A-R-D-E-D greycel*


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 16, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> Shit list
> 
> Who i think should be excluded
> 
> ...


Agreed up until you said Drago, what a shit take.

Prime Cruise is also debatable.


*Hernan Drago*





























*Imagine looking like this at near 50....*













*







Spoiler: Brutal Dickpill (NO HOMO)












Insane is an understatement, otherwodly ratios, jaw, coloring, etc. He's 6'2-6'3 aswell.

Shame a hero like me is sucking off another dudes dick so hard arguing over who mogs to another grey/bluecel but it is what it is


Gigachad, unmoggable with Hexum



and this specific pic of Matt Lemond






@JustMewbrah

@Preston

@StrangerDanger

@Chadeep 

@sandcelmuttcel 

@cloUder

@volcelfatcel

@Maesthetic

@CursedOne 

@Biiyo03 

@Gym 

@tongue and cheek 

@Yellow_fever_cel 

@dnrd 

@bwrauycnee *


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 16, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Agreed up until you said Drago, what a shit take.
> 
> Prime Cruise is also debatable.
> 
> ...


y did u tag me in this lol


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 16, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> y did u tag me in this lol


*Social Experiment*


----------



## dnrd (Aug 16, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Agreed up until you said Drago, what a shit take.
> 
> Prime Cruise is also debatable.
> 
> ...


unmoggable 10/10


----------



## Effortless (Aug 17, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Zayn is 7+ in terms of appeal in the gif/photo of him long haired. @Effortless & @Copeful know what im talking about.*
















Anyone who says Prime Zayn is overrated or is less than 6.5PSL is omega coping @volcelfatcel @Copeful


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Aug 17, 2021)

Jshd said:


> In no particular order imo
> Matt Bommer
> Dellisolla
> Zach Cox
> ...


Where’s Arvid gustaffson and amnesia


----------



## Haven (Aug 17, 2021)

Jshd said:


> In no particular order imo
> Matt Bommer
> 
> 
> ...


Nah volkan keskin mogs all of them


and atesh Salih is 7 psl or more too


----------



## bwrauycnee (Aug 18, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Agreed up until you said Drago, what a shit take.
> 
> Prime Cruise is also debatable.
> 
> ...


Alex Lundqvist is rather underrated here as well.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Dec 28, 2021)

Dr. Greenberg said:


> Good list. Of course the list is longer. Many 7 PSL guys are not even known to us because they aren't famous.
> 
> Btw, this forum always forgets this dude:
> View attachment 1265501


Is this Taylor Kinney?


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Dec 28, 2021)

Yes
Imo not 7 


bwrauycnee said:


> Is this Taylor Kinney?


PSL but can see him at 6.50 due to insane eye area


----------



## bwrauycnee (Dec 28, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Yes
> Imo not 7
> 
> PSL but can see him at 6.50 due to insane eye area


Yeah needs more zygo mass, jaw angularity and a smaller forehead. Just applying the FaceApp star filter ascends him hard. His hairline was lowered, jawline tightened, eyebrows lowered slightly and lips made a little more full.


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Dec 28, 2021)

bwrauycnee said:


> Yeah needs more zygo mass, jaw angularity and a smaller forehead. Just applying the FaceApp star filter ascends him hard. His hairline was lowered, jawline tightened, eyebrows lowered slightly and lips made a little more full.
> 
> View attachment 1464111


Full lips are so underrated man
Looks +7 PSL on the morph
Still GigaChad


----------



## bwrauycnee (Dec 28, 2021)

Jshd said:


> Full lips are so underrated man
> Looks +7 PSL on the morph
> Still GigaChad


Hard to be 7psl without full vibrant lips


----------



## Deleted member 17676 (Feb 12, 2022)

Deleted member 14312 said:


> purely PSL wise you could argue Eriksen is beating Gandy although I do think Gandy looks much better.
> Paul Walker mogs Zach cocksucker and so does strijd and Nessman.
> Harry raftus is mogging Delon imo
> Bomer mogged somerhalder side by side.
> Other than that I agree with a lot of that list.


Where's uncle chadpreet?


----------

